# Al-ko Or Dexter Axles?



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Just wondering - Does anyone else here have a Dexter / EZ-lube axle owners manual in their bag of owners manuals and warranty registration stuff you got from the dealer when you bought your Outback?
Everything else I've read says Outbacks have Al-Ko / Ultralube axles, and I have not tried to look at the axles to see if I can tell which we have, but my owner's manual is for Dexter.
Fred


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Having to spend a great deal of time under my camper recently, I discovered a silver band around my axle, kind of like a hospital identification tag, that listed the name, product number, etc. of the axle. Mine are AL-KO, just as the springs that recently broke.

Jason


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jason,

Last week, I read the horror story about your springs. Did Keystone take care of the matter properly, with new springs and tires? It sounded like maybe they were trying to back out when that heard the price from your spring shop. If you already reported yes, I must have missed it.

Bill


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Bill,

Keystone was great to work with in my case. My dealer failed to explain to them that the price was for 4 new springs and 4 new tires. Once, I explained that to Keystone, within 20 minutes my vehicle was beginning to be repaired. I picked it up the next day with my 4 new springs and 4 new tires and it really drives much better than it ever has. My guess is that those springs were defective from Day 1 and I never knew it.

Funny thing, AL-KO's company motto (it's printed on your literature) says, "Your never alone with AL-KO" . Well that's a crock of &*%$! They don't have a 1-800# or any emergency call center and a very non-user-freindly web site. When I first realized my camper was busted and read the slogan, I thought "Great, I'll be able to talk to someone." WRONG!!! I was as alone as Osama Bin Laden at a Nat'l. Organization of Women meeting!

I can laugh about it now, but I was ticked off then!

Jason


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Although I've got AL-KO's, I didn't get any brochure from my dealer


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Mine also has Al-Ko axels. When I got the info for the shock kit they offer the number were on the back of the little manual for several regional manufacturing plants scattered across the country. Kirk


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have the Dexter axles and hubs, and I do have the manual for it. I also got the AL-Ko manual as well. But I crawled under and checked out the axle, and it has Dexter stamped on it, as does the suspension and the hub. What do you need to know and I would be happy to pass it on.


----------

